

Great article on hosting Git repositories the easy & secure way - Corrado
http://scie.nti.st/2007/11/14/hosting-git-repositories-the-easy-and-secure-way

======
zacharydanger
This has been in my bookmarks for quite some time now. It's a really good
guide to hosting your own repositories.

